# [slim] Fluxbox Slim: Failed to execute login command.

## soban_

Dokladnie taki blad, dostaje w momencie gdy probuje sie zalogowac (wpisze poprawnie login/haslo w slimie) do X-ow. Normalnie jako uzytkownik, nie ma problem (startx) i smiga. Jednak gdy poprawnie zaloguje sie, dostaje takowy blad: "Failed to execute login command" googlajac troche natrafilem na niby rozwiazania:

http://forums-lb.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-951578-start-0.html

http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6435581.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6789564.html

Jendak nadal, dostaje ten sam blad:

```
# cat /etc/slim.conf

# Path, X server and arguments (if needed)

# Note: -xauth $authfile is automatically appended

default_path        /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

default_xserver     /usr/bin/X

xserver_arguments   -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16 vt07

# Commands for halt, login, etc.

halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -h now

reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now

console_cmd         /usr/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/issue; exec /bin/login"

#suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/suspend

# Full path to the xauth binary

xauth_path         /usr/bin/xauth

# Xauth file for server

authfile           /var/run/slim.auth

# Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off

numlock             on

# Hide the mouse cursor (note: does not work with some WMs).

# Valid values: true|false

# hidecursor          false

# This command is executed after a succesful login.

# you can place the %session and %theme variables

# to handle launching of specific commands in .xinitrc

# depending of chosen session and slim theme

#

# NOTE: if your system does not have bash you need

# to adjust the command according to your preferred shell,

# i.e. for freebsd use:

# login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session

# login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

#login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession %session

login_cmd           exec /bin/zsh -login ~/.xinitrc %session

# Commands executed when starting and exiting a session.

# They can be used for registering a X11 session with

# sessreg. You can use the %user variable

#

# sessionstart_cmd      some command

# sessionstop_cmd       some command

sessionstart_cmd        /usr/bin/sessreg -a -l :0.0 %user

sessionstop_cmd     /usr/bin/sessreg -d -l :0.0 %user

# Start in daemon mode. Valid values: yes | no

# Note that this can be overriden by the command line

# options "-d" and "-nodaemon"

daemon  yes

# Available sessions:

# The current chosen session name replaces %session in the login_cmd

# above, so your login command can handle different sessions.

# If no session is chosen (via F1), %session will be an empty string.

# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources

#sessions            xfce4,icewm-session,wmaker,blackbox

sessions            fluxbox,openbox,xfce4

# Alternatively, read available sessions from a directory:

sessiondir           /etc/X11/Sessions

# Executed when pressing F11 (requires media-gfx/imagemagick for import)

# Alternative is media-gfx/scrot. See Gentoo bug 252241 for more info.

screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

#screenshot_cmd      scrot /root/slim.png

# welcome message. Available variables: %host, %domain

welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

# Session message. Prepended to the session name when pressing F1

# session_msg         Session:

# shutdown / reboot messages

shutdown_msg       The system is halting...

reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

# default user, leave blank or remove this line

# for avoid pre-loading the username.

#default_user        simone

# Focus the password field on start when default_user is set

# Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#focus_password      no

# Automatically login the default user (without entering

# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#auto_login          no

# current theme, use comma separated list to specify a set to

# randomly choose from

current_theme       default

# Lock file, /etc/init.d/xdm expects slim.pid

lockfile            /var/run/slim.pid

# Log file

logfile             /var/log/slim.log
```

Ewentualnie czy istnieje jakas godna alternatywa slima, lub jakis pomysl na naprawienie problemu?

----------

## Jacekalex

Możesz prosto z konsoli:

```
if [ -z "$DISPLAY" ] && [ $(tty) == /dev/tty6 ]; then

startx  {opcje} 2>&1>/dev/null &

fi

```

 wklejasz do ~/.profile, i po zalogowaniu na tty6 automatycznie podniesie Xorga.

w takim przypadku 

```
start fluxbox
```

wpisujesz np w ~/.xinitrc

Można też zrobić autologowanie prosto z inittab:

np w /etc/inittab dla tty6 (zmieniasz obecny wpis na):

```
c6:2345:respawn:/bin/login -f pacjent tty6 </dev/tty6 >/dev/tty6 2>&1
```

Gdzie pacjent to nazwa użyszkodnika.

W takiej kombinacji po włączeniu kompa automatycznie na tty6 zaloguje pacjenta i odpali Xorga.

Lżejszego logowania nie da się zrobić.   :Very Happy: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

No ok, ale to bez logowania (log/pass)? Bo jednak mimo wszystko mam jeszcze jednego uzytkownika sprzetu d-: a tak, to moj user bedzie defaultowy zawsze, chyba? Wiec jakis "tryb" wyboru usera, bym chcial zachowac.

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> No ok, ale to bez logowania (log/pass)? Bo jednak mimo wszystko mam jeszcze jednego uzytkownika sprzetu d-: a tak, to moj user bedzie defaultowy zawsze, chyba? Wiec jakis "tryb" wyboru usera, bym chcial zachowac.

 

ke? To nie windows tutaj moze być zalogowanych kilku userów jednocześnie wystarczy sie przełączyć na koleje tty a jak to juz zrealizujesz to jest inna sprawa

----------

## soban_

Nie chodzi mi tez, o to aby tylko X-y odpalic (moge sobie skrypt zrobic ze startx przeciez rownie dobrze w rc-update jako moj user) - ale tez o kwestie "zalogowania". Nie chce, zeby domyslnie system wbijal na moje konto i ktos uzywal mojej przegladarki itp. wole trzymac sie zasady, ze kazdy ma swoje konto, swoje zakladki i jest jakis wybor uzytkownika przy starcie X-ow. A to ze, moze byc jednoczesnie zalogowanych paru uzytkownikow - zdaje sobie oczywiscie z tego sprawe.

----------

## Jacekalex

Dużo pacjentów korzysta z kompa?

Bo jak Slim nie chodzi, to managerów logowania jest kilka, przy czym nie wszystkie ciągną pół Gnome lub Kde.

Możesz spróbować choćby x11-misc/lightdm albo np konsolowy sys-apps/qingy.

Osobiście używam GDM, niby ciągnie całe Gtk, ale jak już się zainstalowało chociażby Pidgina.....  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

U mnie pomogło wystartowanie (i dodanie usługi do startu - rc-update add)

/etc/init.d/consolekit start

----------

## gerwazy

Tez walczylem z tym dlugo

W koncu udalo sie poprzez rozne cuowania ale dopiero po wystartowaniu consolekit i zmianie na lightdm jestem w pelni zadowolony.

Mam zakladke siec. automontowanie dyskow wymiennych oraz mozliwosc wylaczenia komputera.

----------

